# 2013 Jetta Radio "Safe" Code



## bSQUARED08 (Jun 11, 2016)

Hey everyone! I'm pleased to announce that I bought a 2013 Jetta yesterday... I got an amazing deal on this car and I'm pleased beyond belief. The car is more than I wanted, and I paid less than I expected to as well... Anyways, all of that aside- there's one thing I've yet to figure out, and that is unlocking the radio from Safe mode. I've done plenty of research, but haven't been able to find out which button combination allows me to input the code to unlock. I'm definitely not 100% I have the correct code, but I read somewhere that in the trunk, under the hideaway fabric piece, there's a tag with some numbers and one of these series of numbers is the radio safe code. So I've attached a picture of this tag in case someone can confirm that this is indeed that code (2633?):







I'll also post what my center console looks like, so that maybe someone who has experience with this issue can tell me the button combination for inputting that code (assuming that is correct, again). 







Thanks so much in advance for any insight you all can possibly give me  Love my new car, determined to unlock this radio!


----------



## bSQUARED08 (Jun 11, 2016)

Someone replied to this post on another forum, saying that the "2633" number is for the trim, not the radio code. I'm not finding this code anywhere after looking through the car manual. I may have to take this one to the dealer- that is unless someone can offer suggestions as to where else I may find this code.


----------



## ChrisM (Sep 13, 1999)

That radio is not original to your car. It is from a 2007-2009 model year car. It should turn on when you start the ignition or when you push the knob on the left. Then it will prompt you to enter the code by using the first 4 preset buttons, IIRC. You will need to go to a dealer to get the code. Your best bet is to remove the radio to be able to read the radio serial number. The dealer will need the serial number and your VIN to retrieve the code.


----------



## bSQUARED08 (Jun 11, 2016)

Hmm... Thanks for the info that this is not the original factory radio- it does appear to be from a 2009 Jetta. I've yet to see the screen where I can input the code, even after pressing all sorts of different 2 & 3 button combinations to try to engage this option. I still don't even know what my code is, so this is likely one for the dealer, unfortunately


----------



## ChrisM (Sep 13, 1999)

Does the radio turn on?


----------



## bSQUARED08 (Jun 11, 2016)

All it does is say 2 Safe... I've collected that this is different from regular Safe mode. Does this mean I need to leave the radio on for an hour? I literally bought the car like this, so I haven't done anything to trigger this mode. I did pop the radio faceplate off yesterday, but it's got (Torx) screws and I don't have that screwdriver, so I'll have to borrow one or go out and buy one if I want to see the serial number (and potentially the radio code).

No button combination has given me the screen where I can put in a code yet though.


----------



## bSQUARED08 (Jun 11, 2016)

Can anyone confirm that the 2 Safe mode requires me to leave my car on for 1 hour before it will allow me to enter a code?

And can anyone confirm that the "0035" on this sticker I found on top of my radio is indeed the code for unlocking the radio (when I can finally enter the code)?


----------



## ModWagen (Apr 22, 2016)

You are confusing software version for pin code.


----------



## bSQUARED08 (Jun 11, 2016)

Ah, yes. SW = Software... I reached out to a couple of dealers, but one wanted to charge $57.50 and I didn't get to the other in time. Finally got that 2 Safe screen to go away after leaving the car on for an hour... Now I just need that code.


----------



## ChrisM (Sep 13, 1999)

The radio serial number is on that label. It is:

VWZ5Z7G2152248

With this number and your VIN, someone at your dealer should be able to get you the code in a couple of minute. You can get the code from eBay sellers, too, for a small fee ($10-$15 maybe). You should get the people who sold you the car to reimburse you for the cost and trouble.


----------



## bSQUARED08 (Jun 11, 2016)

So I just got back from the dealer and the guy who deals with radio issues had just left (figures, right?). Anyway, I got his number and dropped him a voicemail with the VIN & serial #, so here's to hoping he calls me back first thing tomorrow and I'll have a code and working radio  Thanks for all the help anyways everyone :wave:


----------



## bSQUARED08 (Jun 11, 2016)

The radio lives! Everything works great now that I entered the code, aside from the AUX function... I've done a bit of research on this and after trying all of the suggested things (pressing CD twice, SAT twice, etc.), it still doesn't want to play music from my iPod. It would seem that I'll have to have it recoded with VCDS. Does anyone know anything about this that could help me out with this issue?


----------



## ChrisM (Sep 13, 1999)

Good to hear. :thumbup: I am going to assume that you have a regular 3.5mm aux jack and not an MDI unit. The MDI unit won't work with your radio as far as I know. To get the aux jack to work, you'll need to use VCDS as you mentioned. The program will help you with the correct coding (this is different than the security code), but here is a post from TDI Club with some info:

http://forums.tdiclub.com/showpost.php?p=3670343&postcount=7

Basically, the last digit of the coding needs to be 1.


----------



## ChrisM (Sep 13, 1999)

..and I just remembered, there is a slight wiring difference in aux-in wiring for the Gen3 radios (what should have come in your car) and the Gen2 radios (what is in your car). I think two wires in the blue connector needs to be moved. Here's a link:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...on-nav-car&p=62774758&viewfull=1#post62774758.

Going by the pictures, you need to move the wire that is in #1 to #8 and then move the one that is in #7 to #9.


----------

